# How windy is too windy?



## 5lakes

Greetings to all!

Well, that's my question for today.

The weather man said it would rain today. Instead, we have sunshine and a pretty good breeze, roughly 10 mph. I'm gonna smoke a arm roast in an experiment of a new rub and trying Kingsford's Competition charcoal.

I'm sure the wind is not too much today, but was just curious at what speed others decide it's just too windy.

Thanx,

Jerry


----------



## rp ribking

When my house blows away.


----------



## northern greenhorn

You'll have to ask Dorothy... I found a nice place next to my garage, that blocks a lot of the wind.


----------



## disbe81

Depends on the category of the Hurricane or Tornado. Otherwise, it aint too windy! As long as my smoker and myself can stay stationary, its all good!


----------



## wingman

When stationary objects of weight become airborne and trees are up rooting that would be a fair enough sign it's too windy. Other then that make shift wind breaks can be deployed and you should be able to send lots of thin blue smoke into the wind for your neighbors to go nuts over.


----------



## mballi3011

Believe me us in Florida know what too winding is. Now you might want to ask that guy that came home from work and his smoker was blown off the table it was on. But the good news is the chicken breast made it out all dead and delicious looking too. Now for too windy reminds me one day we were hanging out during the last hurricane scare. We were at a oceanfront resort and we were the only people there and then we knew something was wrong when the fishing pier from about a mile away went floating bye us in the ocean. Now thats too windy !!!


----------



## danielh

It's never too windy, too cold, or too wet.  Adapt and overcome!!  Only the strongest will eat smoked foods on those days.


----------



## dillons

Just Friday i smoked in 25-30 mile an hour winds gusting up to 35 and had great success. only a tornado or a hurricane is windy enough to stop a smoke like mentioned above


----------



## bmudd14474

Its only too windy when you cant keep the temps up. But if you build a windbreak you should be good.


----------



## carpetride

When my insulated smoker fly's away then it was at least 1mph to windy!


----------

